# THE BRISTOLIAN: Smiter of the High & Mighty - back on the streets for March 2013



## DaveCinzano (Feb 28, 2013)

Bristol's award-winning muckraking scandal sheet *The Bristolian* is about to hit the streets once again after a three year sabbatical!

First new issue seems to be something of a 'Crap Council Special', with lots of stuff on Mayor George Ferguson and various highly-remunerated musical chairs amongst the top levels of the council.

The Twitter and Facebook accounts are both live already, think the website is meant to go live once the paper is ready for physical distribution...

http://twitter.com/BristolianNews

http://facebook.com/TheBristolianNews

http://thebristolian.net/


----------



## TopCat (Feb 28, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2013)

Saw some copies about in town today (Old Market - Hydra Books, but also in the Long Bar, Stag & Hounds, Old Market Tavern etc), they said they were going to work through into the usual places around St Nick's Market and thereabouts later on and then get moving with, erm, the rest of the city 

Website's up now as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2013)

On odd occasions when visiting Bristol, I used to like this a lot, a few years ago.

Top tip for the paper version if out in time : get the inaugural issue distributed at the Bristol Beer Festival (w/e of Sat 16 March) or at least at Boomtown Equinox Party (Friday 22 March) I'll be at both ... could help, but I live far outside the BS postcode 

Plus obviously I hope plenty of normal people pick it up, in whatever format


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2013)

top stuff/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Top tip for the paper version* if out in time*


 




DaveCinzano said:


> Saw some copies about in town *today*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Trousered Mayor keen to show he's got a keen sense of humour - then reads it - then becomes Red Faced Mayor...







http://thebristolian.net/2013/03/07/by-jove-its-george-2/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not as good as it used to be, apparently.



> After an absence of three years, The Bristolian satirical news sheet is back. Bristol’s “smiter of the high and mighty” was in 2005 runner-up in Private Eye’s Paul Foot award for campaigning and investigative journalism, but there is not much of that award-winning pedigree in this new issue.
> 
> ...Mud is slung...particular ridicule...thinly-veiled references...


 
TBH that's pretty much how it always was


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 7, 2013)

Told you.

The greens and st werbughs red trousered army already crying that _it's not fair_ -  think i shall have to head to the farm, the miners arms etc with an armful to make sure they _fully grasp the message._


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad it's out already Dave, sometimes you miss stuff out here in Wales


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2013)

I did wonder if I might find a copy in Canteen when I went there yesterday, but sadly not.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2013)

George seems popular:


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2013)

Liking that site!


----------



## JTG (Mar 14, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's not as good as it used to be, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH that's pretty much how it always was


 well yeah. it's the same as it ever was really from what I've seen online of the latest version


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2013)

Another one today:






And a few more Bedminster distibution points:

http://thebristolian.net/2013/03/15/bristolian-hits-bedminster/


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

Arse, I looked for a copy in the Seven Stars on Sat but they must have long gone.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

Next issue due out soon - my understanding is it went to the printers shortly before THE THATCH gasped her last.

Coincidence?

_I think not._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

Meanwhile there's a report on the Great Easton Thatcher Deathday Revels up on the website:

http://thebristolian.net/2013/04/09/mourning-for-maggie-bristol-fashion/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2013)

Issue 4.2 hit the streets on Thursday!






Lots of juicy stuff about Mayor Red Trousers and his 'new politics' (ie unaccountable backroom deals with his pals, secret meetings with developers over projects he previously had personal and financial interests in) in this edition.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2013)

The Red Trousered millionaire mayor turned up at the Bristol Anarchist Bookfair today. I think this pic was taken shortly before a cup of tea and/or other things were thrown. I understand he didn't stay long. Expect a this-is-hurting-me-more-than-it's-hurting-you press release which features words like "engagement", "reaching out", "hey you guys" and "disappointed" any time soon.


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw him talking to someone in the foyer and overheard the words "that's a government imposition that we have to deal with". Then I saw him chatting inside. Sadly missed any target practice fun


----------



## treelover (Apr 20, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2013)

GEORGE GETS TASTE OF OWN MARVELLOUS MEDICINE AT BOOKFAIR BREW-HA-HA


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> GEORGE GETS TASTE OF OWN MARVELLOUS MEDICINE AT BOOKFAIR BREW-HA-HA


Have I suddenly become a journalistic 'source'?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2013)

JTG said:


> Have I suddenly become a journalistic 'source'?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

Send Gus Hoyt a friend request on facebook, brighten up your day with fascinating insights into the high octane life of Ashley's second favourite councillor


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)

JTG said:


> Send Gus Hoyt a friend request on facebook, brighten up your day with fascinating insights into the high octane life of Ashley's second favourite councillor


 
Did somebody mention Gus Hoyt?

HOYT'S HATE TWEET SCANDAL SHAME SHOCKER


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

He's full of fun isn't he

This week he's been banging on about US gun laws, a hot topic amongst the electorate of St Pauls and environs I'm sure


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)

JTG said:


> He's full of fun isn't he
> 
> This week he's been banging on about US gun laws, a hot topic amongst the electorate of St Pauls and environs I'm sure


 
Never mind guns, where does he stand on GIANT SOLAR-POWERED INFLATABLE VEGETABLES?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> GEORGE GETS TASTE OF OWN MARVELLOUS MEDICINE AT BOOKFAIR BREW-HA-HA


 
The CharGate brouhaha has got a bunch of coverage from the Beeb, the _Post_ and ITV News, which even republished King George's attempt at a quip at the _Bristolian_'s expense!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2013)

Third issue is out now - some heavy duty stories in there, including:

SELF-POLICING ACADEMY IN RACISM ROW
Some shenanigans at a local academy school, though exactly what 'institutional racism' is alleged is never spelt out - I suspect this one might not go away

'THREATS' OVER DOCKS DEATH
Council workers warned not to whistleblow on failure to put up safety railings (Mayor George Ferguson was one of those against improved safety)


----------



## big eejit (May 11, 2013)

One for The Bristolian.

Gorgeous George tells pro democracy / anti RPZ inquisitor to "fuck off" (1:55) at the unveiling of Ursa the bear in the Bearpit yesterday (10.5).



Inquisitor is then restrained by Chris "Mr Stokes Croft" Chalkley while mayor legs it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Gorgeous George...Chris "Mr Stokes Croft" Chalkley...



Clifton's very own dream team!


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2013)

Interesting (to me) that having put in loads of the back breaking work of digging/planting etc round the Bearpit the last couple of weeks that a) none of the Ashley candidates showed any interest in what we were doing when they were all having a hustings while we were there and b) the SC arty set only seem to have been interested in their own sculptures etc and not the gardening. Obviously the bear and whatnot get the fanfare...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2013)

big eejit said:


> One for The Bristolian.
> 
> Gorgeous George tells pro democracy / anti RPZ inquisitor to "fuck off" (1:55) at the unveiling of Ursa the bear in the Bearpit yesterday (10.5).


 
Now a t-shirt!







http://www.redbubble.com/people/bristolrebel/works/10331438-ive-listened


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2013)

...And now a mashup tune:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 5, 2013)

It's shooting fish in a barrel at the moment, in terms of coverage of the council's Senior Leadership Team and the Mayor's office.

Near enough a dozen of them caught conspiring to support the election efforts of the Tories at the next general election with some kind of 'Plan Boris' - presumably because they think by doffing their cap to Eric Pickles they might get a few more crumbs.

http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/04/revealed-council-bosses-in-secret-election-plan-to-back-tories/

Also, yet more George Ferguson 'confusion'/lies (delete as applicable) - this time on 'zero hours contracts':

http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/07/georges-rubbish-jobs-citizen-zero-has-zero-clue-on-zero-hours/

And obviously the Cathedral Primary 'free school' project (which aims to takeover much-needed space from the Central Library) and the Castle Park/St Mary-le-Port plans (handing over green space to developers) - both of which see Ferguson backtracking, obfuscating and misrepresenting - are likely to throw up plenty more juice in coming weeks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2013)

A clutch of stories on the website seem to have stalled attempts by a mismanaged charity - where bosses get tasty perks and above-inflation salary increases whilst ordinary workers barely get minimum wage - to flog off a load of greenbelt land for ‘development’ (AKA more than a hundred overpriced houses for the open market, with a sop of no more than a dozen ‘affordable’ homes):

http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/23/horseworld-planning-apps-withdrawn-at-11th-hour/
http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/23/horseworlds-secret-supporters-who-just-happen-to-work-there/
http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/22...plication-a-quick-canter-through-the-numbers/
http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/21/horseworld-revisited-m-d-mark-owen-his-magic-staff-write-athon/

So the Smiter's reach now extends into Bath & NE Somerset!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2013)

Meanwhile...

Today a special art competition was opened - with a £5 bag of meat up for grabs for whoever creates the best portrait of local councillor Gary Hopkins!

http://thebristolian.net/2013/10/25...kins-portrait-meat-raffle-competition-now-on/

Submissions are open all week, with public voting taking place next week.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the prize of a bag of meat.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 8, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...And now a mashup tune:




Excellent


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I love the prize of a bag of meat.


When you see a photograph of the councillor in question, it makes even more sense.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Today a special art competition was opened - with a £5 bag of meat up for grabs for whoever creates the best portrait of local councillor Gary Hopkins!
> 
> ...



And the winner is...

‘MEAT ZEPPELIN’ by Guriben.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 8, 2013)

I can never look at Gary Hopkins without thinking of these.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 8, 2013)

Whenever I see a picture of him the song 'I Am The Walrus' goes through my head.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2013)

On a less humorous note, there's a scandal brewing over the failure to rehouse those at immediate threat of domestic violence:

http://thebristolian.net/2013/11/08...y-council-abandons-vulnerable-battered-woman/

http://thebristolian.net/2013/11/10...-find-safe-home-for-victim-of-sadistic-abuse/

One of those cases of WHO KNEW WHAT, AND WHEN?

So far implicated in the case of ‘Ms X’ are Mayor George Ferguson, Labour leader Helen Holland, Strategic Housing Director Nick Hooper, and Rehousing Manager Paul Sylvester.

‘Ms X’ is unlikely to be the only domestic violence survivor in Bristol at serious risk of harm thanks to the council's lamentable inability to meet its requirements under the law.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2013)

The case of domestic abuse survivor Ms X is ongoing - more news is promised soon.

But another big exclusive has just been broken by _*The BRISTOLIAN*_: shady goings on at a private care home into which Bristol City Council dumps old people. There have been deaths in..._troubling_ circumstances. Staff include a nurse who has be on trial for assaults, and a struck-off nurse acting as a ‘consultant’. Vital documents were ‘lost’ (“burned by the gardener”!!!) before a coroner's inquest - only to be mysteriously found afterwards!

Despite multiple inspections by the CQC, the home has not improved. Despite warnings to the council from family members, BCC continues to send vulnerable older people to live there.


THERE’S NO PLACE LIKE HOLMWOOD: BRISTOL’S NEW HOUSE OF HORRORS
HOLMWOOD HOUSE ‘CARE’ SCANDAL: CENSORSHIP AND COVER-UP IN BRISTOL?
THERE’S NO PLACE LIKE HOLMWOOD: WHY THE BRISTOLIAN HAD TO ACT


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2013)

*The BRISTOLIAN* has now confirmed that its campaign has helped secure ‘Ms X’ suitable and safe new home - but at the same time reveals that domestic abuse victims applying to Bristol City Council for rehousing face an average wait of SIX MONTHS.

That's at the same time as DV rehousing applications have doubled in just five years, with reduced budgets paring down the available resources even further and more to come, thanks to Mayor Ferguson's £90 million cuts package.

A big and serious local story.

http://thebristolian.net/2013/12/11...ncil-fails-to-rehouse-domestic-abuse-victims/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 11, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> When you see a photograph of the councillor in question, it makes even more sense.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2014)

*The BRISTOLIAN* is coming up to its first anniversary in the current incarnation.

In one year has...


Pressured the council into meeting its legal obligations by rehousing a vulnerable domestic violence survivor
Exposed a dangerously-run for-profit private ‘care’ home where RESIDENTS HAVE NEEDLESSLY DIED

Uncovered (well before anyone else) institutional racism at a key academy in the city (vindicated in a tribunal finding in December, made public in January, causing school principal to lose her place on the governing trust)
Detailed endemic financial mismanagement throughout the council Markets Service - see next issue for SHOCKING TURN OF EVENTS...

Revealed a corrupt tendering regime in the Parks department that permitted a bent manager to be flown to Italy to see relatives, buy some expensive kiosks off them with our money, then set up his own franchise business selling them to other local authorities using Bristol as a case study(!)
Stood up for overworked and underpaid staff at equine charity HorseWorld, where an incompetent senior management team has run the organisation into the ground and risked huge job losses and service cuts
Prevented public green spaces from being flogged off to profiteering developers
Won back wrongfully withheld money for readers
Publicised ridiculous salary levels, undermined gag orders and embarrassed incompetent bosses, in public sector and private...
...Amongst other things.

With a zero budget, it has published nearly 250 stories - and every one has been, in essence, true and accurate. No lawsuits, no shutdowns, no arrests. Lots of noses out of joint. Many stories shamelessly picked up (unattributed) by the _Post_, the Beeb or ITV. And everything unashamedly pro-working class.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2014)

New issue out this Thursday BTW.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I love the prize of a bag of meat.



There was an official prize-giving ceremony and everything:





(The prize was two tubes of species non-specific sausage meat, bought for £4.99 from a Bedminster butcher's, and presented to the winner at the historic Llandoger Trow pub, where pirates used to congregate, and where the story of _Treasure Island_ was conceived. Hence the editorial intern's garb.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2014)

Issue #4.10 now out and being distributed across town.

It's a bumper six-pager, including a special supplement investigating *MAJOR FINANCIAL IRREGULARITIES* in the Council's Markets Service - plus the *VICTIMISATION* of *WHISTLEBLOWERS*; the *MAYOR* and a key *CABINET COLLEAGUE *apparently* LYING* about an internal report they claimed gave a clean bill of health; a* TOOTHLESS ‘FRAUDBUSTER’ UNIT*; and much more besides.

In a shocking turn of events, the manager at the centre of the Markets money mismanagement storm - who was finally about to face a full investigation over £165,000 - killed himself in January. No other media in Bristol have reported on this.

Other stories in the paper include the *CATHEDRAL PRIMARY SCHOOL LIBRARY LAND-GRAB SCANDAL*; yet more* HORSEWORLD SHENANIGANS*; and *CITY ACADEMY'S INSTITUTIONALLY RACIST LEADERSHIP*.



*The BRISTOLIAN #4.10* – February 2014 (PDF)
*The BRISTOLIAN #4.10 (Extra: The Market Files)* – February 2014 (PDF)


----------



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers Dave.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 16, 2014)

At least one non Bristol resident (ie me) is now keeping an eye out for new issues 

 Loving it, carry on with those cheeky exposes!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2014)

A busy weekend at *The BRISTOLIAN* - mismanaged charity's crap boss appears to have (belatedly) taken a dislike to the paper, after a mere ten months of detailed coverage, furnished by unerringly accurate insider accounts.

So he's contracted a bunch of muppet lawyers to try and silence ‘The Smiter’!

_This might not end well...For the £80kpa + £28k Audi incompetent MD._

http://thebristolian.net/2014/02/17...e-horseworld-bosss-attempt-to-censor-critics/
http://thebristolian.net/2014/02/17...yers-attempt-at-a-threatening-letter-in-full/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2014)

The not-very-accurate lawyer's letter in full:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2014)

So it's very important no one calls Mark Owen an “incompetent twat”, a “crap boss”, a “dunderhead” or bestowed with the management skills of “the back end of a panto horse”.

Apparently in between deciding which 24 of his 56 minimum wage and near-minimum wage staff to make redundant, driving his £28,000 company Audi and playing in his dadrock covers band, he's something of a sensitive soul!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2014)

Suspect he may have a tougher time trying to threaten *The BRISTOLIAN* into silence than he did with student newspaper _Epigram_...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2014)

Another issue, another direct hit... Green councillor and Assistant Mayor Gus Hoyt has responsibility for council housing, who has recently been lecturing people about the need to keep public housing stock out of the private sector - pretty reasonable, really.

Except, in 2012 he bought a family-sized flat - cash deal, no mortgage - off the council for £186,500. And tried to keep quiet about it!

Ooooops...

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/19/hoyt-in-housing-hypocrisy/

Which led to:

http://www.bristol247.com/2014/05/1...te-bristolians-housing-hypocrite-story-43084/

Which in turn led to:

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/19/hoyts-housing-hypocrisy-update/

And then this:

http://www.bristolgreenparty.org.uk/blog/statement-by-gus-hoyt-my-home

Exactly how either baldly stating that a councillor bought his flat off the council, or accusing him of being a hypocrite in a 72pt front page headline, is ‘innuendo’ is not something Hoyt has managed to explain thus far.

For that matter, in what way _admitting_ that he bought a flat off the council (a fact, after all) is _‘refuting’_ it is also something of a puzzler...


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Another issue, another direct hit... Green councillor and Assistant Mayor Gus Hoyt has responsibility for council housing, who has recently been lecturing people about the need to keep public housing stock out of the private sector - pretty reasonable, really.
> 
> Except, in 2012 he bought a family-sized flat - cash deal, no mortgage - off the council for £186,500. And tried to keep quiet about it!
> 
> ...



I dunno what all the fuss is about. The housing policy page on Bristol Green Party website quite clearly states that "We support innovative solutions by communities to creating and managing affordable homes and neighbourhood facilities such as co-operatives and co-housing."

This is clearly an innovative solution to create an affordable home for Cllr Hoyt. He should be applauded for living up to his party's ideals.

http://www.bristolgreenparty.org.uk/policy-housing-planning-green-spaces


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I dunno what all the fuss is about. The housing policy page on Bristol Green Party website quite clearly states that "We support innovative solutions by communities to creating and managing affordable homes and neighbourhood facilities such as co-operatives and co-housing."
> 
> This is clearly an innovative solution to create an affordable home for Cllr Hoyt. He should be applauded for living up to his party's ideals.
> 
> http://www.bristolgreenparty.org.uk/policy-housing-planning-green-spaces


He belittled others who did the same thing; he has lied about what he knew and when he knew it; he bangs on about how poor he is, yet bought a flat for cash.

And he hid what he did.

ETA:

And what's "We support innovative solutions by communities to creating and managing affordable homes and neighbourhood facilities such as co-operatives and co-housing" got to do with anything here? He bought the flat outright for himself.


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> He belittled others who did the same thing; he has lied about what he knew and when he knew it; he bangs on about how poor he is, yet bought a flat for cash.
> 
> And he hid what he did.
> 
> ...



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2014)

Cash eh? Interesting.


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2014)

It's always the (attempted) cover up that gets them.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2014)

Pin his tail down - see what other shit comes out. Blind eh? Great work.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I was being sarcastic.



Fair play


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2014)

Hang on, there's more!

Hoyt wrongly claims he bought the house in 2011 - yet it wasn't even put on the market until well into 2012! 

Not only that, in January 2012 Hoyt was sent council paperwork detailing how this house - “three doors down” from his then-home, so with an address you'd think he might notice - was a BCC property, and that it would be sold on the open market if no objections were made.

Well, it _was_ placed on the open market, so it seems reasonable to assume that Augustus Poop didn't object to this particular council property being transferred into the private sector!

And yes, cash deal, no mortgage. Perhaps he has a rich American daddy or something?


----------



## big eejit (May 20, 2014)

From the comments it seems that the Post are going to be following up the house story. The mayor's fanzine investigating his favourite pet councillor? Too much of a liability? 

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/31-796...istant-Mayor/story-21114449-detail/story.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 20, 2014)

all good stuff Dave, keep it coming


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2014)

Here's Augustus Hoyt literally about to dig himself into an even bigger hole:


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2014)

It's just not going away...



> Assistant mayor Gus Hoyt has come under more fire over allegations of hypocrisy over his purchase of a council-owned house in Montpelier in 2012.
> 
> He denied to Bristol24-7 yesterday that he saw an email from Bristol City Council’s housing services team sent in January 2012 informing him of the authority’s intention to sell a property in Cobourg Road.
> 
> Cllr Hoyt said he had not been aware that the property he eventually went on to buy in a blind auction later that year had been council-owned until he had received official documents following his expression of interest.


http://www.bristol247.com/2014/05/20/gus-hoyt-under-new-fire-over-council-house-sale-35816/

So it looks like the answer to the question posed yesterday by _*The BRISTOLIAN*_...



> was Gusty a *CRAP COUNCILLOR*, who didn’t properly read his paperwork, or a *GREEDY HYPOCRITE*, who demands higher standards from others than himself?



...is a resounding CRAP COUNCILLOR!


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2014)

great work
love seeing these types wriggle and pay for what they thought was easy to get away with!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2014)

Of course the irritating thing about this particular mini-scandal is seeing the Lib Dems booting the political football around on this... When they were the ones in charge since 2009, and still running a minority administration from 2011-2013!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2014)

GustyGate now reaching the nationals:

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...istant-mayor-gus-hoyt-32000-pound-job-low-pay

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lary-Twitter-despite-earning-32-000-year.html


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2014)

Daily Mail couldn't find an actual photo of Montpelier so they had to use one of Bishopston.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2014)

Geri said:


> Daily Mail couldn't find an actual photo of Montpelier so they had to use one of Bishopston.


It's not exactly representative of Montpelier, but that Streetview screengrab is closer to Montpelier proper than Bishopston!


----------



## big eejit (May 21, 2014)

Geri said:


> Daily Mail couldn't find an actual photo of Montpelier so they had to use one of Bishopston.



I'm sure they could find one if they knew how to use Google maps. Which is where their Bishopston pic comes from.


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's not exactly representative of Montpelier, but that Streetview screengrab is closer to Montpelier proper than Bishopston!


Wrongo!


----------



## discokermit (May 21, 2014)

if he's on thirty odd grand a year and according to him mainly earnt minimum wage before that, how did he manage to buy that council flat cash?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2014)

discokermit said:


> if he's on thirty odd grand a year and according to him mainly earnt minimum wage before that, how did he manage to buy that council flat cash?


Bank of rich American dad?


----------



## discokermit (May 21, 2014)

aaaah.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2014)

He has a pretty elastic way of defining who or what he is. You may have noticed the _Mail_ article refers to him as a “former labourer”.

Well, he was helping do up a ‘dilapidated mill’ in the months leading up to the 2011 elections when he took the Ashley ward seat vacated by the previous idiot incumbent (Lib Dem Shirley Marshall, who caused a bit of a stir by calling an Asian councillor from a different party “a coconut”, before fucking off to Florida whilst still claiming her allowance). But mostly he referred to himself as a chef, a cook or a kitchen porter (depending on the audience, it would seem).

Walter  Augustus has also claimed to have “spent an eight month stint as a cowboy in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado and have been an apprentice paramedic”.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2014)

Plenty of the above is familiar now. Loving our paper copy of the Bristolian -- festivaldeb picked up one from some pub or other in BS on Sunday


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2014)

Another _*BRISTOLIAN*_ win: after backing local residents in Avonmouth over the appalling fly infestation caused by biomass profiteers BoomEco fucking up (a mess compounded by the Environment Agency and the Council both doing sweet FA), millionaire mayor George Ferguson and Cllr Gus Hoyt have announced that BCC will be making fly spray (and/or fly paper) available and offering fumigation to those affected.

That's after days and weeks of ignoring the pleas of local people, and the company responsible (one of George's favoured ‘green’ firms) pleading poverty and prevaricating.

Here's the background:

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/16/avonmouth-plague-shocker/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/26/a-reader-writes-colin-coleman-on-the-pollution-of-avonmouth/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/30...-to-the-streets-over-biomass-fly-infestation/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/30/avonmouth-hoyty-toyty-in-turd-shocker/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/05/30/avonmouth-exclusive-crime-corruption-and-cover-up/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/06/03/flys-on-toast/

http://thebristolian.net/2014/06/05/avonmouth-dust-forum-on-the-bbc/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2014)

result! respect! tidy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## FlashJordon (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm about to blow the lid off this whole thing with Gus purchasing 49B Cobourg Road.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2014)

FlashJordon said:


> I'm about to blow the lid off this whole thing with Gus purchasing 49B Cobourg Road.


What, it's worse than him using his rich parents' money to knowingly buy a council house and blagging free legal services off BCC, all whilst pleading poverty and mouthing off against anyone who has ever exercised RTB?


----------

